# 2000 A6 2.4 wont start possible immobilizer problem



## daithihalton (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi I have an A6 left with me that wont start, the car cranks as normal and runs for approx 2-3 seconds then cuts out, 
it will rev up when the throttle is pressed but will still cut out after 2-3 seconds,
there is a strong smell of unburnt fuel from the exhaust after a few starts,
I cleared all the initial faults and rescanned the car as below,
there is no communication to the abs module seperate issue
the address 17 group 22(0 Engine (ECM) responds) initially had a 1 but after trying a start it came up 0
ive tried all 4 keys that were supplied with the car but its still the same 
anyone have any ideas ?? should i have a 1 for the engine ecm 

Saturday,11,September,2010,14:35:18:49578
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630

----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 4B - Audi A6 C5
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67 75
76 77

VIN: WAUZZZ4BZ1N030036 
----------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-552-AMM.lbl
Part No: 3B0 907 552 
Component: 2.4L V6/5V 0002 
Coding: 11252
Shop #: WSC 00020 
VCID: E1C2F2F84121
WAUZZZ4BZ1N030036 AUZ7Z0Y1506199

3 Faults Found:
18014 - Rough Road/Engine Torque Signal from ABS: Electrical Malfunction 
P1606 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16814 - Catalyst System; Bank 2: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0430 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

----------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 4B0 927 156 CN
Component: AG5 01V 2.4l5V RdW 1111 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 75EA36A865A9

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4B0-820-043-MY1.lbl
Part No: 4B0 820 043 H
Component: A6-Klimavollautomat D64 
Coding: 00061
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 1F463400B7D5

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 4B0 959 655 G
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 1001 
Coding: 00106
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 346CCBAC2E53

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

----------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 4B0 920 981 C
Component: C5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D12 
Coding: 00462
Shop #: WSC 00040 
VCID: 264821E4E88F
WAUZZZ4BZ1N030036 AUZ7Z0Y1506199

2 Faults Found:
00667 - Ambient Temperature Signal 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent

----------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl
Part No: 4B0 962 258 D
Component: Zentralverriegelung D33 
Coding: 06849
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 2A50D5D4FC97

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
01141 - Luggage Compartment Unlocking Switch (E165) 
29-00 - Short to Ground

----------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 4B0 035 186 E
Component: Radio 0001 
Coding: 00207
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 22403DF484A7

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

End ----------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------

Address 56: DTCs cleared
----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------

Address 35: DTCs cleared
----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------

Address 15: DTCs cleared
----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: DTCs cleared
----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------

Address 17: DTCs clearedSaturday,11,September,2010,17:27:59:49578
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630

----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------

Address 17: Instruments (4B0 920 981 C)

17:27:19 Group 022: Immobilizer
1 Starting permitted
0 Engine (ECM) responds
1 Key condition OK
4 Number of keys coded

17:27:19 Group 023: Immobilizer
1 Variable code authorized
1 Key status (transponder)
1 Fixed code authorized
6 Immobilizer status

17:27:19 Group 024: Immobilizer - locking periods
0 Instrument cluster
0 Engine control module (ECM)
0 Emergency release
0 Transponder recognition
Saturday,11,September,2010,17:36:22:49578
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630

Chassis Type: 4B - Audi A6 C5
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67 75
76 77

VIN: WAUZZZ4BZ1N030036 
----------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-552-AMM.lbl
Part No: 3B0 907 552 
Component: 2.4L V6/5V 0002 
Coding: 11252
Shop #: WSC 00020 
VCID: E1C2F2F84121
WAUZZZ4BZ1N030036 AUZ7Z0Y1506199

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101

----------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 4B0 927 156 CN
Component: AG5 01V 2.4l5V RdW 1111 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 75EA36A865A9

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4B0-820-043-MY1.lbl
Part No: 4B0 820 043 H
Component: A6-Klimavollautomat D64 
Coding: 00061
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 1F463400B7D5

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 4B0 959 655 G
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 1001 
Coding: 00106
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 346CCBAC2E53

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 4B0 920 981 C
Component: C5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D12 
Coding: 00462
Shop #: WSC 00040 
VCID: 264821E4E88F
WAUZZZ4BZ1N030036 AUZ7Z0Y1506199

No fault code found.

----------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl
Part No: 4B0 962 258 D
Component: Zentralverriegelung D33 
Coding: 06849
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 2A50D5D4FC97

1 Fault Found:
01141 - Luggage Compartment Unlocking Switch (E165) 
29-00 - Short to Ground

----------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 4B0 035 186 E
Component: Radio 0001 
Coding: 00207
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 22403DF484A7

No fault code found.

End ----------------------------------------------------------


----------

